

Show HN: GetScreenshots.io: Screenshots for continuous integration - juanpabloaj
http://getscreenshots.io/

======
mazmanr
Any plans to open-source this? Looks like a useful service.

~~~
juanpabloaj
thanks mazmanr. not yet, maybe we'll opensourcing part of the code.

------
ganessh
Just wondering to find a usecase for this

~~~
juanpabloaj
XD , ganessh, when I make a deploy of a web app, I needed to know how it
looked in different resolutions, save this images and in some cases shared
this (maybe to slack.com ). this micro service solve my problem and maybe is
useful for other people.

